# Will my Jack Dempsey eat itself to death if I allow it????



## jbru70 (Apr 19, 2009)

1. I have a 26 gallon Tank-30" wide x 12"thick x 17" high 
2. Filtration - Marineland 200 Bio-Wheel(standard filter cartridges) and an AquaClear 50 with carbon and Bio-max inserts
3. Other water movers - air pump with an 18" bubble wand 
4. Substrate is Black Gravel, 2 swordleaf plants and a rock cave
5. Fish being stocked one 2 1\2" Jack Dempsey, two 2" chinese algae eaters
6. Lighting - One Coralife 50\50 6000k actinic
7. Water parameters within limits 
8. Maintanance schedule is 20% water change and staggered filter change every 2 weeks
Rena Cal 300w heater set to 80 degrees
My Dempsey eats like a pig. It has grown 1 1\2" in two weeks. I feed it 1 tiny feeder guppy at 6 am, then I feed it 1\8th of a frozen block of bloodworm at noon, Then I feed it 1\2" of an earthworm at night. It eats every bit I give it in a 4-5 seconds flat.

It is always shooting around the tank everytime i walk by wanting food. I am afraid to give it any more than I already am.

And I know that my tank is too small, I am currently cycling a 125 gallon tank. I filled it and started it running 2 days ago. I seeded it with my old filter media and it should be ready in 2-3 weeks I guess????


----------



## jbru70 (Apr 19, 2009)

http://s17.photobucket.com/albums/b98/j ... ure031.jpg


----------



## MidNightCowBoy (May 7, 2007)

I can't say I think your providing your fish with the best diet. His main diet should be a quality pellet food, then you can occasionally feed those other foods you listed as treats/supplements. Your fish's current diet could lead to digestive tract problems.

And yes it is quite possible to overfeed your fish. For young fish that are growing, feed them a small amount, about as much as they can eat in a couple of minutes, about 3 times a day. Then once they are mature you can just feed them once a day. I just recently picked up a young dempsey about a month ago and he also eats like a pig and acts starved as well. Pretty sweet fish tho, I can tell mine is going to be quite the looker when he is mature.

Good Luck!


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Yes, I believe you can overfeed a fish to the point of death...

But no, I do not believe you are near that line...

I do agree with the above advice on feeding a staple/regular diet of pellet foods... with the freedom to suppliment feedings with items such as you are using now...

I feed my juvis/growouts several times a day... as much as they can consume if approx 2~3 minutes...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

Cut out the feeder guppies. They offer little nutritional value and even if you breed them yourself the risk for disease is too high.

Feed a good staple pellet. I feed both hikari bio gold and NLS.

You can then supplement with earth worms and frozen blood worms.


----------

